

Sacred Language Cows Part 2: we can rebuild it. We have the technology. - joshmarinacci
http://joshondesign.com/2012/03/14/sacred-cows-2

======
joshmarinacci
This is a followup to my previous essay. In this essay I hope to prove to you
that the benefits of storing code in something other than plain ascii text
could outweigh the costs; or at least close enough that it is worth exploring.

